# Font Metrics generation on server



## shyam.ramesh

I am working generating font metrics , all I now is that I can read TTF files for font details.But I have several clarifications in this process.


1. How do I calculate the width of substitutable gyphs?
2. How do I know a given unicode is a compound glyphs?


are there any tools that can give all information to get the exact rendering widths of unicode characters.

I have tried Apache FOP and java awt , but these information are not clear to me.

Can some expert give me pointers?

Thanks in advance
Shyam


----------



## TeenScripts

Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/2d/text/measuringtext.html
It's a tutorial that should help you with font metrics in Java


----------

